# 1978 Volvo 262C Automotive Shoot



## Brinr (Jul 21, 2013)

1978 Volvo 262C with a LS3, nitrous, and a bunch of badassedness. Direct quote from the owner Jay Reynolds at Infinite Velocity Motorsports. Plans on selling it in this years Barrett-Jackson Auction. 




7_18_2013 Volvito side 034 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr




7_18_2013 Volvito 033 engine by BrinR Photo, on Flickr




7_18_2013 Volvito 030 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr




7_18_2013 Volvito 028 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr




7_18_2013 Volvito 027 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr




7_18_2013 Volvito 025 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr




7_18_2013 Volvito 024 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr




7_18_2013 Volvito 021 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr




7_18_2013 Volvito 013 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr




7_18_2013 Volvito 012 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr




7_18_2013 Volvito 012 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice set; love the transparent hood!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 14, 2013)

I would have never guessed this was a volvo from any of the shots without the emblem.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2013)

I've never thought of a nitrous oxide system and...a Volvo....


----------



## Brinr (Aug 15, 2013)

Good stuff right? Unique car definitely.


----------



## tbertrand (Jan 12, 2014)

Amazing photos brin! Knowing jay personally and the story behind the car, I hope he hangs onto the car.


----------



## DougGrigg (Jan 12, 2014)

wow, thats an interesting automobile


----------



## EOV (Jan 12, 2014)

This is definitely not your average grocery getter. It looks like he put a lot of work into this car and I think it paid off. Great photos to showcase his work.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jan 12, 2014)

Great looking car, and really fantastic exterior images.

The blown highlights, lens flare and overall lighting choices on the interior images are an interesting choice I could do without, but the rest of the set is top notch.


----------

